# In which part of body do you lose fat first?



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

I know that fat loss is uniform but in some part you lose more fat than others. So, in which part do you lose fat first?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

des25 said:


> I know that fat loss is uniform but in some part you lose more fat than others. So, in which part do you lose fat first?


First time cutting and it seems to be everywhere except where there is fat.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

for most men it would be upper body above the abs and arms

but that is based purely on holding less fat there FOR MEN... you probably lose fat all over at the same right, but it will be most visable first on the upper body (above abs) and arms


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

JuggernautJake said:


> for most men it would be upper body above the abs and arms


The chest area is the last for me.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

First seems to be my legs.

Last - Abs


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

First place for me is annoyingly my face. I couldn't give a **** if my face looks a bit fat I want veiny abs damnit!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

my ass! where i dont want to lose it haha! then my midsection.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Midsection seems to be my main area. I use callipers to monitor my bodyfat, and I can move between 12% & 15% without changing the skinfolds on my arms, chest or legs - all the movement seems to be on my midsection.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

I lose the lower belly fat and lower back fat last. I don't seem to put much fat on my arms or legs at all. I do but not as noticeable as my torso.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

OPIE WHO WAS POLL


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Face, Legs, Arms, Upper Back. In that order hehe.

15% ish at the moment, still holding fat on my abs, chest, lower back/love handles.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Boobs abs face...the rest stays fat


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

face first then chest


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> First time cutting and it seems to be everywhere except where there is fat.


Lol always the way mate. Always goes where you want it to go last.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Shoulders and arms first, man tits and abs last :sad:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Shoulders and arms first, man tits and abs last :sad:


Same and lower back last too.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Boobs abs face...the rest stays fat


A girl said boobs

Hehehehehhehe i came


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I hold a lot of my weight around my gut when i drop calories it drops quite quick i go from looking 9 months pregnant to about 5 months pregnant in a couple weeks lol.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

First time seriously cutting. I was skinny fat ears ago and perma bulked in the pursuit of strength.

I've lost 36lbs since my heaviest (whilst maintaining all my strength). I can almost see striations in my delta but still have love handles and can't even see abs.

Have never had abs in my life, starting to doubt whether I clactually have any lmao


----------



## 50346 (Nov 2, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Shoulders and arms first, man tits and abs last :sad:


Same here bro


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

loose it on my abs first then its stubborn as fuark everywhere else !!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

stomach back and face then arms.. then boobs and the fuking ass and thighs will resist weight loss at all costs.. ****ers


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Legs and chest. I did a 6 week cut about a year ago and the veins in my upper legs came out of nowhere, they've been visible ever since on a constant bulk lol

At the time I had the spiderweb chest thing going on, that soon vanished :no:

Had all six abs, they disappeared too. Due a cut soon!


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

What's fat?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ears :thumbup1:


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

Upper back and shoulders first then face...then hips I'm shaped like a ****in fridge freezer hopefully some day I'll get that narrow waist taper


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> First time cutting and it seems to be everywhere except where there is fat.


I cried


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Ears :thumbup1:


Lol you only care about what you lift :laugh:


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

For me, I'm unable to gain fat on the Chest, Arms and Legs so I always put it on the stomach and face, and I always lose it from there too lol


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

GPRIM said:


> I lose the lower belly fat and lower back fat last. I don't seem to put much fat on my arms or legs at all. I do but not as noticeable as my torso.


I am the same, my fat heads towards my stomach first and then quickly to my low back where it continues to give me a huuuge muffin top!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> A girl said boobs
> 
> Hehehehehhehe i came


Lol why didn't I see this before :confused1:

Boooooobeeeeeez....don't arrive quickly


----------



## misterlee (Mar 1, 2012)

I carry a lot of fat on my chest, always self conscious about it. First to notice is my abs area.


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

My face is the first thing to shrink


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol why didn't I see this before :confused1:
> 
> Boooooobeeeeeez....don't arrive quickly


I came


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

forearms


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> I came


Wot upside down..bet .face looks nice n soft


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

misterlee said:


> I carry a lot of fat on my chest, always self conscious about it. First to notice is my abs area.


Don't be conscious of it there women love a snuggly cushion


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Wot upside down..bet .face looks nice n soft


It is. Feel free to sit on it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> It is. Feel free to sit on it


No!! A step too far mr wright:ban:


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

My Abs first.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Visceral fat was first to go. The two inches below the belly button defy all reason and logic. Melt, melt, melt....

But, with time, they will go down, Niemoller style.


----------

